# Barracks system



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

How would you go about building a betta barrack system, with filtration and all? Thanks.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.ibcbettas.org/StadBylawsForms/NewbySystem.pdf

Everything and more you ever want to know about it ...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh, how I wish I had the room and money for a barracks system.


----------



## Sandymushcowgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------

